# TB500 & Bac Water



## Lost Grizzly (Feb 27, 2014)

How much Bac water would be used in TB500 Thymosin Beta 2mg to reconstitute it?

Bac Water that I have coming comes in a 30mg vial and I was wondering how much of the 30mg's would be used to reconstitute the 2mg's of TB500.

I have searched the web and haven't found a solid answer.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Feb 28, 2014)

20-40ius of water is fine.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 28, 2014)

Make sure the bac water is divisible by the number of injects (based on dosage) that you intend to get out of the vial.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Feb 28, 2014)

I plan to take 2mg twice per week so each vial will get used up each time completely for 2 weeks.  Then 1 2mg vial per week using it completely.  So mixing it should be easy then.  Thanks for the info.


----------

